
Agile is not a Fucking Noun - Magdoub
https://medium.com/@magdoub/agile-is-not-a-fucking-noun-e2064b241311#.bkzysvs6q
======
JackPoach
Noun or adjective - the term is overhyped to the point of being totally
irrelevant.

~~~
Magdoub
Exactly!

